# AED and CPR requirement



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I had CPR and first aid training annually. In the later years AED training was added. I did not have an AED on my van, but I could use one if it was available.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

I think it's great training.. And the training every year is great! It will keep it fresh in their minds.. Then if it ever comes time to use it they will be prepared and able to possibly save a life...


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Will an AED correct a shock induced fibrillation?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

longrf01 said:


> What do you guys think?


Layman CPR has evolved to being easy to learn, sometimes a tad hard to do.

Semi-auto AED's will _'talk'_ you through the shock/no shock process

I applaude you and your company for being progressive in the safety arena! 

~C:thumbup:S~


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

I think it's is a great idea that could potentially save a life. 

Article 110.2(C) of the NFPA-70E recommends that employees responsible for responding to medical emergencies be trained in first aid, CPR and AED (with annual refresher training).

It is required training for all our electrical workers, supervisors and designated first responders to be trained in 1st Aid, CPR and AED use; however, we only recertify every three years.


----------

